# GOOGLE concerns



## Pablo (Mar 27, 2006)

If I was a parent I would be concerned at this.

I typed in 'Hear no evil' to google, to reply to a comment saying PC's were worse than Macs, and the first image that pops up is nudity...

Not terrible depraved nudity or anything- but people may not want young children to see several nude ladies on a bench doing the hear/see/speak no evil thing...

The next picture was of monkeys doing these signs, which I thought was more of a G rating... but something like GOOGLE... I mean... where's the 'warning-nudity'...


----------



## Darkblade48 (Jan 28, 2008)

In the Preferences next to the search bar, you can set Google to "Use strict filtering (Filter both explicit text and explicit images)". Using this filter, and using the same search phrase no longer generates the picture with nudity you mentioned.


----------



## Pablo (Mar 27, 2006)

Darkblade48 said:


> In the Preferences next to the search bar, you can set Google to "Use strict filtering (Filter both explicit text and explicit images)". Using this filter, and using the same search phrase no longer generates the picture with nudity you mentioned.


I was saying more that this kinda thing should be preset to protect certain groups from what they wouldnt wanna see but thanks for the tip


----------



## Riceburner (Mar 14, 2008)

That's why kids should be monitored while online. ....but it's treated just like a TV...easy babysitting.


----------



## KnaveTO (May 13, 2007)

We have become too much of a society that requires everyone else but ourselves to monitor children and their online activities.


----------



## Pablo (Mar 27, 2006)

KnaveTO said:


> We have become too much of a society that requires everyone else but ourselves to monitor children and their online activities.


i agree. i still think google shouldnt show boobs when I searched for what i did though.


----------

